# Our Little Johnny Is Adopted!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It wasn't long ago, when I met this little guy at the shelter.

We ran into a few snags, but finally sprung him. Thank you Gigi.
You are the best, my friend.

I just got off the phone, with Edie. And Johnny is now adopted.

This little guy is the coolest, of the cool. He loves LBB, and LBB
loves him. They have a blast. LBB has been in a, bit of a shell, 
since our Henry passed, over a year ago. My precious Tommy is
here for him, but not the same.

So with the approval of Edie, I am adopting wee little Johnny.
The light in LBB's "eyes" says it all. 

Bless your hearts, little ones. Mommy loves you. :wub:

*HERE'S MOMMY PICKING UP LBB'S BFF:*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh Deb!!! bless you!!! What a special person you are. Thank you for everything you do for our fluffs and I know Johnny is going to be soo happy!! And LBB (marina's buddy!) 

Make sure to take video!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, dear Pushover, um I mean Deb -- I just had a feeling this was going to happen and I couldn't be happier.:chili::chili: I'm so glad that LBB has a buddy again and remembering seeing little Johnny, I think the Cash-man has found a great home. CONGRATULATIONS.:cheer:
Sounds like a very Merry Christmas at Casa de Caca.:wub: Happy holidays, Deb. You're the best.:chili:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Deb, how wonderful! Johnny is a very special little man, even my "I don't play" Audrey played with him! I am so happy for the both of you and for LBB. I remember that picture, it was raining then and it is raining now, but now Johnny is warm and dry and at HOME. We have to do a play date soon, my girls want to fawn over him. Belly rubs to your entire clan and a big hug to you, my BFF!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 

Little Johnny couldn't be in better hands and that's just wonderful that LBB is so happy again and found a great bud to hang with. 

You are truly an Angel Deb!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations Deb and Johnny! I love a happy ending!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

As I was reading about LBB having fun with him I was sad thinking he was leaving ... I was so glad to read at the end that he is staying!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You may have to call Johnny "LBBBB" "LBB's best bud!"
That's so cool. Any fluff that lights up LBB has to be special!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Deb ~ you brought tears to my eyes right now!!!

You are truly a Christmas miracle to all these lil fluffers!

God bless you always!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How wonderful. I'm so glad that LBB will have a new BFF and also that Johnny will have such a wonderful furever home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Deb!
Some things were just meant to be! others require a bit more work---but look where it got you!
Merry Christmas one an all!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, this is the best news ever. Congratulations, Mommy.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

YAY!!! Doing the happy dance over here for you and Johnny. When you shared his first picture before, my heart ached for him. So small and alone, not my heart is smiling for him...he hit the jackpot big time. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you all :tender:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations  He's going to be so spoiled and loved!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

When I first started reading this I thought "oh no, poor LBB will be lost without Johnny" and then there you were adopting him. I'm still smiling! :wub:
Congratulations Deb, Johnny and LBB! :thumbsup:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> As I was reading about LBB having fun with him I was sad thinking he was leaving ... I was so glad to read at the end that he is staying!!! YAY!!!!


ditto


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that is so sweet.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

DEB!!! What a surprise!!!! When I read your post, I was feeling a little sad that LBB would be losing his friend but I nearly jumped out of my seat in joy when I read that YOU adopted Johnny!!! That little guy just won the lottery...what a lucky, lucky little one! You are such an angel...I hope to one day be able to do what you do. 

Congrats on your new addition!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That is such a sweet, happy ending to Johnny's journey and LBB's lonely times! :wub: Congratulations to the best buds and the whole family! {{{{Deb}}}}


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, thanks everyone!!

It's going to be a good Christmas. LBB and Johnny, are having a ball. I couldn't be happier. Gosh, what fun this is. The rest of the kids are doing famously. They are happy LBB is "buggin'" someone, who wants to be bugged. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I will say it again, I have not seen LBB so happy, since Henry passed away. Since that very day, LBB has not been himself. But, WOW, within days of Johnny's arrival, he was back to his old self. 

Thank God, LBB has another BFF. Thanks Henry, I know you played a part in this. You knew I was tired of being LBB's BFF, good Lord, I haven't even taken time for a date. It was getting old, and he was getting on my nerves, as well. Yup, I know how the other dogs feel now. ~ :w00t:

I love you LBB. Merry Christmas to you and Johnny. 

Joplin: Oh yes, and Merry Christmas to the rest of us. LBB will quit buggin' :chili:

Frankie: Now, Jops, that wasn't very nice.

Jops: Just sayin'

Tommy: LBB is still my friend, right?

Jops: Yes, he's all yours pal

LBB: Thanks mom!! 

Johnny: Thanks mom!! Can I call you mom, too?

Deb: Yep, call me mom, just don't call me late for Happy Hour

Jops: It's always Happy Hour around here

It's a good Christmas at Casa del Caca

Welcome wee little Johnny. We all love you, and you fit right in little dude.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Way to go, LBB! You've got a new buddy. I'm so happy for you all and yes, Johnny did win the jackpot. He must be a really special little guy. I look forward to more pictures of him in the future.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations to all of you and God Bless you Deb for all that you do...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So happy for LBB and all the rest of the crew!! Deb, you are awesome!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a wonderful and perfect Christmas present for LBB!!!!  xoxox


----------

